# Baycraft 180 tunnel explorer



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

I recently bought a new Baycraft 180 tunnel explorer for tarpon flyfishing in South Florida. They don't seem that common and I can't see anyone else on the forum with one. It'd be interesting to swap notes if anyone has got one and I'd be love to hear any comments. The company specialises in flats boats and has made about 20 a year for many years so there should be a few around.

I'm not an expert on flats boats so it's hard for me to comment on it's performance. It drafts about 7" with me, 90hp Suzuki, 2 power poles, a trolling motor and lots of stuff (I'm a heavy traveller) which I'm happy with. Top speed is just about 40 mph; though I'm happy cruising at about 27mph most of the time. Seems to handle rough water pretty well. Maybe more hull slap than I'd like from the reverse chines and sponson transom, but no obvious adverse reaction from the fish. The controls are a bit crude, but that seems to be the norm. The trailer is a disaster. I'm also worried there is water getting inside between the hull and the deck! 

I chose the boat as I didn't feel I had the expertise to buy second hand and I didn't fancy paying $50K for one of the top brands. The price was right. Finance deals for new boats in the US are too good to miss. Then it was such a pretty boat it was too nice to refuse. 

I'm still getting used to the boat and looking to make a few changes/upgrades. I've had to fiddle around a lot with the trailer to get it working. But I still need to get that finalised. 





  








IMG_3399




__
Imago


__
Aug 13, 2018


__
1










  








IMG_2603




__
Imago


__
Aug 13, 2018


__
3










  








IMG_2145




__
Imago


__
Aug 13, 2018











  








IMG_0435




__
Imago


__
Aug 13, 2018











  








IMG_0012




__
Imago


__
Aug 13, 2018











  








IMG_0007




__
Imago


__
Aug 13, 2018


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I’m not familiar with Bay Craft but that appears to be a really nice looking boat and specs sound great. Only the last pic you attached is viewable. The other links only appear to be viewed by you. 
Not sure what you mean by “crude” controls. Maybe you could elaborate.
I would be probably concerned with water getting in between the hull and deck depending on exactly what you mean. Since you say it is a new boat it sounds like your dealer ought to be addressing all of your issues and concerns... What do they have to say about it?


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

MAK said:


> I’m not familiar with Bay Craft but that appears to be a really nice looking boat and specs sound great. Only the last pic you attached is viewable. The other links only appear to be viewed by you.
> Not sure what you mean by “crude” controls. Maybe you could elaborate.
> I would be probably concerned with water getting in between the hull and deck depending on exactly what you mean. Since you say it is a new boat it sounds like your dealer ought to be addressing all of your issues and concerns... What do they have to say about it?


Thanks for the heads up about the images. I'm new to the forum and still getting used to the controls. I've changed the permissions so anyone can see the images.

Re crude controls: I find the steering heavy. I wanted hydraulic, but the manufacturer convinced me to take rotary and now I'm regretting it. Also the throttle jumps from idle to 1700 rpm no matter how hard one tries. These are Suzuki controls. People tell me this is typical of throttle controls on outboards. I'd expect more control, but there you are. The manufacturer (there's no dealer) tends to brush off complaints. However, it's hard via email and phone, so I'm taking it up to them in a few weeks in the hope of getting things sorted out.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Imago said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the images. I'm new to the forum and still getting used to the controls. I've changed the permissions so anyone can see the images.
> 
> Re crude controls: I find the steering heavy. I wanted hydraulic, but the manufacturer convinced me to take rotary and now I'm regretting it. Also the throttle jumps from idle to 1700 rpm no matter how hard one tries. These are Suzuki controls. People tell me this is typical of throttle controls on outboards. I'd expect more control, but there you are. The manufacturer (there's no dealer) tends to brush off complaints. However, it's hard via email and phone, so I'm taking it up to them in a few weeks in the hope of getting things sorted out.


Ok @Boatbrains, lets hear from ya what are your thoughts


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

NativeBone said:


> Ok @Boatbrains, lets hear from ya what are your thoughts


Ok, I suppose lol! 
For the possible water intrusion I highly recommend making Baycraft solve this under warranty, be nice about it when you contact them... at first.
The idle to 1700 rpm jump is most likely too tight of a bend in the cable, but could be cheap cables, improperly set up control box, improperly adjusted cables. If you are unhappy with the rotary helm, swap it out with a hydraulic unit and sell the rotary system... it’s new and someone will give ya $100 for it. JMHO though.


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Ok, I suppose lol!
> For the possible water intrusion I highly recommend making Baycraft solve this under warranty, be nice about it when you contact them... at first.
> The idle to 1700 rpm jump is most likely too tight of a bend in the cable, but could be cheap cables, improperly set up control box, improperly adjusted cables. If you are unhappy with the rotary helm, swap it out with a hydraulic unit and sell the rotary system... it’s new and someone will give ya $100 for it. JMHO though.


Thanks for the input boatbrains.

I have raised the issues with Pete Lopez at Baycraft and I'm taking it up to him in September. Hopefully we can sort it out amicably. I've already asked if he can replace the rotary steering with a hydraulic unit.

He's also going to look at the leak and I hope he can sort that out.

I'll pass on the suggestions about the throttle and see if he can also look into that. 

I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks for the input. It's really useful to have some expert insight


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

No prob, that’s what we’re here for!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My buddy in Jax has a Baycraft and likes it quite a bit. I've found it to be pretty stable and dry for what it is, and it gets reasonably skinny too. It rides a lot nicer than mine, but I run a 17T so garbage barges ride nicer than mine. All in all, from what I've seen they look like nice skiffs.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Any update on this? I'm looking at a '06 18' tunnel Baycraft.


----------



## GWT (Mar 29, 2020)

Imago said:


> I recently bought a new Baycraft 180 tunnel explorer for tarpon flyfishing in South Florida. They don't seem that common and I can't see anyone else on the forum with one. It'd be interesting to swap notes if anyone has got one and I'd be love to hear any comments. The company specialises in flats boats and has made about 20 a year for many years so there should be a few around.
> 
> I'm not an expert on flats boats so it's hard for me to comment on it's performance. It drafts about 7" with me, 90hp Suzuki, 2 power poles, a trolling motor and lots of stuff (I'm a heavy traveller) which I'm happy with. Top speed is just about 40 mph; though I'm happy cruising at about 27mph most of the time. Seems to handle rough water pretty well. Maybe more hull slap than I'd like from the reverse chines and sponson transom, but no obvious adverse reaction from the fish. The controls are a bit crude, but that seems to be the norm. The trailer is a disaster. I'm also worried there is water getting inside between the hull and the deck!
> 
> ...


I recently bought one of these boats. If you still have it, can you send a picture of where the transducer is mounted. Tunnel hulls can be tricky.


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

GWT said:


> I recently bought one of these boats. If you still have it, can you send a picture of where the transducer is mounted. Tunnel hulls can be tricky.


Hope this helps. Seems to have worked well. Only problem has been it can rub on the bunks. It hangs slightly below the hull and the boat moves around on the bunks during travel. Good look and let me know how you get on.


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

Screenshot from my side scan showing a shoal of tarpon. Thought it might be useful to show the quality with the transducer mounted in the position shown. I'm no expert but I'm impressed. the only thing I'd say is that if I could I'd have transducer on trolling motor so I'd get output before I've passed fish/structure.


----------



## GWT (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. That’s about the only spot where it can go unless you do some type of through hull. Any problem with the sonar working when your running on plane? Also have you noticed that your live well pump won’t work while your running on plane. Bay Craft says it’s because of the tunnel hull. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Just spend $25 on this works great for running.

https://thmarinesupplies.com/products/ez-pump-advanced-water-pick-up-system


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

I mostly fly fish on the flats so I don't use the sonar or the live well a lot. It makes sense that the live well might not work on plane as the intake is on the transom and would be exposed. I thought that sonar generally doesn't work well above about 5mph, but I'm not an expert. I only really use it at low speeds. Mostly with the trolling motor.

Be happy to swap more notes. I had a lot of problems early on. the trailer was a nightmare and also manoeuvring; especially in reverse. Also a lot of problems with leaks.

Your boat looks nice. Almost identical to mine. Same colour I think.


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

CaptDanS said:


> Just spend $25 on this works great for running.
> 
> https://thmarinesupplies.com/products/ez-pump-advanced-water-pick-up-system


What I like most about this is the roller bunks on the trailer. It can't be an American product. Don't know what Americans have against roller bunks? They're the norm in the UK.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Tunnels don’t back well. It’s not your hull.


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

CaptDanS said:


> Tunnels don’t back well. It’s not your hull.



A lot of people tell me tunnel boats don't reverse well. Why is this? The problem seemed to me to be more with the sponsons. It tends to reflect the water thrust back the wrong way unless the motor is set perfectly.

It's a lot better now. I upgraded to hydraulic steering, which helped. the biggest problem was the throttle; which seemed to lack any control. It took me about 3 months to realise it was completely slack. It never occurred to me that they'd give it to me without setting it up properly.


----------



## GWT (Mar 29, 2020)

What ty


Imago said:


> I mostly fly fish on the flats so I don't use the sonar or the live well a lot. It makes sense that the live well might not work on plane as the intake is on the transom and would be exposed. I thought that sonar generally doesn't work well above about 5mph, but I'm not an expert. I only really use it at low speeds. Mostly with the trolling motor.
> 
> Be happy to swap more notes. I had a lot of problems early on. the trailer was a nightmare and also manoeuvring; especially in reverse. Also a lot of problems with leaks.
> 
> Your boat looks nice. Almost identical to mine. Same colour I think.


What type of leaks?


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

GWT said:


> What type of leaks?


Lots. Quite a saga.

If you look in the starboard rear 'dry storage' you'll see a hole drilled in the rear inside corner. At least if it's like my boat and the other 180 tunnels I've seen. What is this for? I couldn't understand why it was there and blocked it up. Then started finding water in the locker. I thought the lid was leaking. I was right it was. Trip back from Ft Lauderdale to DeLand. No better. However I realised water wasn't coming in from lid in any case - or at least not alone. Puzzled. Then one day jack plate failed and had to run boat with motor way up. Opened hatch to check electrics. Water is streaming down side of locker. Multiple trips to DeLand to sort this. But realized water was still getting into hull. Eventually realised cap wasn't well sealed to the hull and the rubbing strake forms a tube around the boat that distributes pressurised water to all parts, finding any leak. Then when that was fixed relayed the rubbing strake was also leaking through screw holes. I had to fix it myself in the end. Whole saga took about a year. As that hole seems to be in every boat I figured Pete knows the boats leak here. There were a lot of other leaks as well.

The boat cockpit doesn't drain to the bilges but through scuppers at sides. This is only useful if you're running dry bilges. That was one of the features I liked. The reality is it runs wet bilges as there are many leaks. The bilge pump used to run every few minutes, scaring fish like crazy.

Wet bilges may not be a problem for everyone. You see a lot of people draining bilges after every trip and washing boats out when they get home. However I'm mostly on the road and living in hotels; so stuff is left in the lockers and I can't easily wash it out, so it's a big problem for me. Especially as when there is water in the bilges it ends up in the front compartment as it's not sealed off from the bilges. In the end I've got the boat running dry bilges, but I've virtually had to rebuild it. Refitted almost every fitting. It'd be an interesting learning process if it hadn't cost me a fortune in parts and time. Used up nearly all of 2 seasons of fishing time. It's frustrating when you have to rebuild a new boat to get it where it should have been in the first place.

I hope you have more luck with yours, or are OK running wet bilges.


----------



## GWT (Mar 29, 2020)

Wow. So far haven’t seen the leaking issue. I will keep this thread updated


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I think he is talking about a leak or leaks at the cap where it joins the hull. That would be my guess.


----------



## Dbems92 (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a 2015 180 tunnel and I love it. Had to repair a few cracks in the poling platform and the lower unit of the etec fried but other than that it has been a great skiff for me.


----------

